# Can't view DVR remotely



## srhfricke

Hello I've just setup my router and dvr system. I have my DVR wired to a Linksys E1200 router. At home view by using http://###.###.#.### it then prompts me to log in and voila I can view. I tried setting up the port forwarding although I'm not sure if I did it correctly or not. I got onto my routers webpage. Went to "applications & gaming" Named port, selected both, put in DVR's ip address and clicked save. Came to work and tried to view it and I just get the "cannot load webpage" page. Any help? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Wand3r3r

dvr have a static ip you assigned that is not in the routers dhcp scope?
what ports did you forward?
did you try to access via ipaddressortaddress from your browser?


----------



## srhfricke

I just got the IP address off of the DVR system so I think it would be in the scope? I just forwarded one port cause that's all the DVR uses and I believe it was port 2. I'm confused about that last question. I didn't type in a port address at all just http://192.168.1.###. I checked this morning and I can still view from within the network. Here at work I cannot.


----------



## Wand3r3r

go to portforward.com and reveiw the port forwarding how tos.

You can't use the ip of the dvr outside the lan. That is what port fowarding is about. It redirects the outside access via the wan ip to the dvr ip/program.


----------



## srhfricke

That is the page that my DVR book told me to use. It doesn't have my router on it so that's why I just "winged it". I have the E1200 and the only selections are e1000, e2000, e3000, e3200, e4200.


----------



## Wand3r3r

Your dvr may not be accessable via the internet if there is no mention of doing so in the manual.
Any mention of what ports the dvr uses in the manual?
Did you visit portforward.com?


----------



## srhfricke

The manual states to go to portforward.com and find my router then follow the instructions for my router. My router is not on portforward.com. It is the Linksys E1200. On portforward.com the only routers close to mine are the Linksys E1000, Linksys e2000, LInksys e3000, Linksys E3200, and LInksys E4200. Is there somewhere else I can go to find out how to "port forward" that may have my router on it?


----------



## Wand3r3r

Most likely you would choose the 1000 series but then you have to pay the money to use the config program. I directed you to portforward.com so you could educate yourself on how to configure your router to do port forwarding.

You have to first start with know what ports your dvr use. What does its manual say?


----------



## srhfricke

My manual says use port 80. I went into my settings and learned that the external port wasn't set to 80. >.< Won't be able to check it till Monday though.


----------



## Wand3r3r

You would forward port 80 to the static ip of the dvr.
You would access remotely by typing wanipaddress:80 which would then be redirected to the dvrs web server.


----------



## srhfricke

Well I found out why it wasn't working before. I wasn't using the correct ip address. Now I'm using the right one but no avail. It worked at home when it said in my manual that it more than likely wouldn't work ON the network but if you were on a different network you would be able to access it. I even tried it with the :80 at the end. Will try switching port to port 2000(per manual) later.


----------



## Wand3r3r

I don't see you mentioning that you
1. assigned a static ip to the dvr 
2. that you forwarded port 80 to that ip

Did you???


----------



## srhfricke

My manual said it wasn't necessary to do a static ip. I *think* I forwarded port 80, but now it's port 2000. I definately think I am not doing the portforward correctly. I tried a website to see if the port was open and it said it wasn't. I went into the router website typed 2000 into both the start and end(sorry if those aren't the right words I'm not looking at it right now) Then selected both on protocol. Typed in the ip address of the DVR then clicked enable.


----------



## srhfricke

I just read something that says you have to be wired to the router when you are doing this. Is this true cause I haven't been wired to it. I've been using wireless.


----------



## srhfricke

And I see now where it says it IS required to set a static ip. So I will try again at lunch. Thank you so much for taking the time to help me with this! Sorry I'm such a hassle:4-dontkno


----------



## srhfricke

So I think the DVR already has a static ip? Cause in the menu of the DVR if I want to change the IP it gives me the chance and otherwise doesn't change*i think*. So does this mean it is a "static" ip?


----------



## Wand3r3r

wired or wireless does not matter. both will work for port forwarding
if you go to your pcs nic properties you see tcp/ip protocol v4 installed.
when you open it up you see you have the choice of 
obtain ip automatically
and
use the following address.

this should be similiar in the dvr interface
If you can't change it it is set to obtain ip automatically which you don't want.


----------



## srhfricke

Ok I FINALLY found where to make my DVR have a static ip. So I did that. Then it still wouldn't work so I thought maybe McAfee was blocking it. Turns out McAfee firewall isn't turned on and Windows Firewall is. So I went into the settings and added port 2000 but, it only had a choice of UDP or the other one( I can't remember what it is). I selected UDP. On my router I have "both" selected instead of UDP or the other one. Still cannot access the webpage.


----------



## Wand3r3r

Your local workstation has nothing to do with your issue. You were able to access the dvr locally just fine. It was from the web you had issues. 

Can you still access locally like before?

I did not see you mention you port forwarded to the static ip of the dvr in the router. That still needs to be done properly for web access to the dvr.


----------

